# Computer is slow after wake up / resume



## juanstg (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, 

A friend has a 2 year old Samsung Laptop with an Intel Core i7 processor, not sure of exact brand processor speed or RAM (I can get that if it is absolutely needed). He has not loaded Windows 8.1 yet so it is still Windows 8.0. He noted "I keep putting it off. Mainly because I was told at one point that my Remote Desktop software is not compatible with 8.1. But that might be resolved by now; not sure."

Here is the problem: After working with it (nothing major like video editing, just web surfing, minor photo edits, music downloads and the such) he will close the lid (which puts it to sleep) or hibernate it. When he resumes it or wakes it up depending, more often than not it will take anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours for him to get to an actual working state. 

He brought it to me a few weeks ago and I did the usual scans (malwarebytes, installed an antivirus as he was relying on Windows Defender alone), didn't really find anything though. After having it for 3 days I could not get it to replicate the problem. 

I took a look at the start-up and don't recall see anything unusual either. 

I did some reading about windows defender and noted that it has caused some similar results for others but I disabled it.

My friend noted today that it still does the same thing. Below is what he wrote:

all aspects of start-up runs slow. When I do get to a desktop it just sits there with the hard drive light on solid for a long time. On Sunday morning I was able to access Task Manager. It consistently showed the hard disk at 100% usage. Here are the things that were driving that, as listed on the task manager under “Processes”: 

1) System
2) Service Host: Local System (Network Restricted) (10)
3) Service Host: Local System (Peer Networking) (3)

These seemed to be the main things that were driving usage. At times the Service Host thing was up above to 30 mps level.

Also, if I hover over the Action Center icon in the system tray on the bottom right, it will sometimes show a clock (meaning it is doing something) and says “Home Group is sharing files”.​
It has me stumped but I know there are smarter people than me on here to give it a look and let me know. 

Thanks, 
Juan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows Defender is a perfectly find antivirus to use and I would recommend you enable Defender for his PC and remove any other antivirus.


Please preform a MemTest86+ test using this guide here: 

How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


----------

